# Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword



## Shico (Jul 13, 2010)

I uh just found out about it...

I REALLY do not know what to think D:

It is like Ocarina of Time Link in Twlight Princess Link clothing stuck in the world of Windwaker...

DAMN do i ever hope they improve this before it comes out DX

The cell shaded Link is not so much of a bother for me, I mean he at the very least is not a pingpong ball on a toilet paper tube like toon Link...but for me the badies and the environments have my brain in knots...it all looks so damn corny and Crayola colored.

 I have played Majora's mask, loved it a smidge less than OoT. I played Ocarina of time, loved it to death. I played Twilight Princess, Loved it rto death and I am obsessed with it, hell some times I play it just to gawk at the environments (Namely the ruins in the lost woods where you get the sword, such an epic feel to that place).

I played Windwaker, enjoyed it but did not love it. Playing WW was comparable to playing Tak or Pikmin, it was fun but lacked the feel of a Zelda game, in fact telling myself it was not a Zelda game made it more fun...

So right now, I have very mixed thoughts on what I see and to sum it up this is the face I am making ->   3:


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok... would you mind telling us exactly what you have problems with?

The design, the game itself, the characters, the coloration?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2010)

I LOVED WindWaker, and I am loving the graphical style of this. It's the perfect style for the Wii, as it doesn't try to push the graphics to the limit. I'm really looking forward to this game.


----------



## Shico (Jul 13, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Ok... would you mind telling us exactly what you have problems with?
> 
> The design, the game itself, the characters, the coloration?


 
"but for me the badies and the environments have my brain in knots...it all looks so damn corny and Crayola colored."

The background graphics look kind of cheap and corny and remind me of a crayon box, and the monsters are so derpy.

I am really hoping the smooth things out and add a bit more depth and detail, and I hope they make the badies a bit more formidable looking.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

You're just growing up....

If you were part of the 90's generation, you'd have remembered how terrifying the imps were in the original Doom game. Look at them again now and you wouldn't look twice.

It's the same concept with most games really. Think about how amazingly awesome pokemon blue and red were. Even with the trashy graphics and seriously only 4 audio tracks, we all loved it. The same exists now. As we're exposed to more games and ideas, concepts, designs and the like we're subtly being demystified. If you saw any of these games 10 years ago you wouldn't think twice about saying it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Chaotic_Soma (Jul 13, 2010)

Fen is right though about that fact, As well as now we are always expecting more and more from games and sometimes we see some that take a step back and we go "OMG WORST THING EVER!!!! I MEAN COMPARE IT TO SO AND SO!!!!" I just think taking some games at face value and enjoying them for what they are is a good thing.

Personally I like the look of Crayola Link haha!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 13, 2010)

Wind Waker's my 2nd fave after A Link to the Past, so I'm glad they mixed its graphics with those of Twilight Princess.  Now, let's just hope they won't focus only on graphics, as most games nowadays do.  Oh, and make it so the Wii Motion Plus isn't obligatory, I'm not a big fan of paying more than 100$ for a single game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 13, 2010)

Ugh.

 Its a fucking Zelda game. Only ones that are all DARK N SSRS are TP and to a lesser extent MM and OOT. The series has always been colorful and fun way before Windwaker came into the series just go look at the older games.

God I hate the fanbase they don't know shit and assume the series has always been dark and grim when it's been the opposite for years.

Also, Twilight Princess was an utterly boring game to look at.


Chaotic_Soma said:


> Fen is right though about that fact, As well as now we are always expecting more and more from games and sometimes we see some that take a step back and we go "OMG WORST THING EVER!!!! I MEAN COMPARE IT TO SO AND SO!!!!" I just think taking some games at face value and enjoying them for what they are is a good thing.


Zelda 2.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Also, Twilight Princess was an utterly boring game to look at.


The art style was very detailed and realistic, but something got lost in the translation.  I *loved* the golden color cast of the Twilight Realm, but the main color palette . . . was a bit bland.

The other problem with ultra-realistic art styles is it creates an Uncanny Valley effect if the character's _animations_ aren't up to par with the same level of realism.  (Mocap or otherwise.)  Link's walking and running animations were definite victims of this, you have this photoreal textured and lit model . . . who walks and runs like some wooden manikin.  Link's wolf animations were far better, probably because only humans are subject to the Uncanny Valley.

(FYI, my sister harps on Uncanny Valley animations all. the. freaking. time. ...)


----------



## Querk (Jul 13, 2010)

So you didn't like WW because of the graphics?

I feel sorry for you. :C  Wind Waker was my favorite Zelda game. Granted, I'm probably one of the few people who actually liked sailing around and whatnot, but really everything about the game was fun. And at least the colors in WW were distinct, unlike in Twilight Princess.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 13, 2010)

saying that zelda sucks because its colorful is like saying you hate oxygen because you need it to live.
zelda has ALWAYS been a colorfun and bright game! 
granted, majoras mask had a darker theme to it here and there but other than that is was very colorful as well!
did you even play the old zelda games? like "a link to the past"? those games were just as colorful!





saying that a title of the series "doesnt feel like a zelda game" without playing the old ones is just retarded^^
i liked the wind waker a LOT especially because it felt more like playing the old games! especially because of the graphics


----------



## Shico (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounds like there is an age barrier here.
Sort of like how those that grew up with the old Starwars tend to dislike the prequels and vice versa

My first game was Ocarina of Time, so all future experiences were based on that game...


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Windwaker was a fun game, and the graphics had a "Fun feel" to it and it made it look more of a "Kid friendly game"
Not that it is a bad thing. 

The new one's design looks interesting to say in the least. Unfortunately I do not have a Wii to try it out.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 13, 2010)

Shico said:


> My first game was Ocarina of Time, so all future experiences were based on that game...


And...?

My first game was Oracle of Seasons.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And...?
> 
> My first game was Oracle of Seasons.


 
Pff, Oracle of Ages was better.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Pff, Oracle of Ages was better.


Interesting puzzles > Generic combat


----------



## azurethedragon (Jul 13, 2010)

why is every1 so obessed about this game?  im a zelda fan and ive played the series from oot to spirit tracks (and i have a gameboy remake of alttp), and im just gonna get it b/c i know that zelda games r fun and who cares wiether this 1 was bettr than that 1 or if 1 game's graphics r bettr than another? just sayn'


----------



## Shico (Jul 13, 2010)

azurethedragon said:


> why is every1 so obessed about this game? im a zelda fan and ive played the series from oot to spirit tracks (and i have a gameboy remake of alttp), and im just gonna get it b/c i know that zelda games r fun and who cares wiether this 1 was bettr than that 1 or if 1 game's graphics r bettr than another? just sayn'


 
Oh, I will still play it, I have a very low budget for games and Zelda games are the only sure fire thing I get because I kind of know what the game will be like in terms of gameplay. All my other games, I watched friends/family play first and then decided to get ( like for gamecube all I have are all the Tak and the Power of Juju games, the 2 Pikmin games, Animal Crossing, Harvest Moon, Twilight Princess and Windwaker)

I just hope it prooves to be the kind of game I want to play more than once and that the game has that same sort of epic feel that I get from Ocarina of Time, Majoras Mask and Twilight Princess....because for some reason Windwaker lacks this, and it may not even be the graphics... but the styled graphics is the biggest obvious difference...that and the focus on water (*got so sick of sailing)

Right now though I do not have a Wii and the Zelda game is the only thing I even want for the Wii ...so unless like a Pikmin 3 or something comes out i may wait on getting the new game and get a used game later on (and hope Wii prices go down even more by then or that i can find a good used one)


----------



## Willow (Jul 13, 2010)

azurethedragon said:


> why is every1 so obessed about this game?  im a zelda fan and ive played the series from oot to spirit tracks (and i have a gameboy remake of alttp), and im just gonna get it b/c i know that zelda games r fun and who cares wiether this 1 was bettr than that 1 or if 1 game's graphics r bettr than another? just sayn'


 What?

Just because a game is "fun" doesn't mean it's good. 

And use real words too


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I LOVED WindWaker, and I am loving the graphical style of this. It's the perfect style for the Wii, as it doesn't try to push the graphics to the limit. I'm really looking forward to this game.


 
this 

WW was waaaaaay more zelda than all the other titles (excluding OoT & TP) fucking awesome. frozen-in-time Hyrule  ; u ;


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> this
> 
> WW was waaaaaay more zelda than all the other titles (excluding OoT & TP) fucking awesome. frozen-in-time Hyrule  ; u ;


Well, I love all the Zelda games I played.

Phantom Hourglass is my least favorite though, I think. Darn music.


----------



## Shico (Jul 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> frozen-in-time Hyrule ; u ;


 
that was the only thing that had that "epic" feel, namely the Link statue (and kjjghdhsgfjdsh when you went back and Ganon had hacked it up!) 

eh, I dunno. The point is when TP was debuted I just about shat my pants in excitement and had one of my rare squealing fangirl moments....the debute of this game left me kinda eh...HOWEVER my first reaction to Skyward Sword is not as bad and when I saw the debut of WW...I almost fell out of my chair and was swearing a the computer so bad that my mom came in and yelled at me...(and considering how much I HATED the look of WW upon first seeing it I still gave it a chance and found it fun)


----------



## Willow (Jul 13, 2010)

Did I ever mention I did a report on LoZ for my English research project?



8-bit said:


> this
> 
> WW was waaaaaay more zelda than all the other titles (excluding OoT & TP) fucking awesome. frozen-in-time Hyrule  ; u ;


I loved Wind Waker. Almost everything about it was awesome. 
Although, finding all those Triforce charts and shards was a pain always 



			
				SirRob said:
			
		

> Well, I love all the Zelda games I played.
> 
> Phantom Hourglass is my least favorite though, I think. Darn music.


Don't forget going back to that temple every time you completed a dungeon


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 13, 2010)

Also, OP. 
WW was, in fact, quite epic. And it even managed to look cute doing so. Startded with the first Zelda, and (with exception to the Philip-CDi ) have played all of them, so I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Don't forget going back to that temple every time you completed a dungeon


Wouldn't have been so bad if the music was this.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wouldn't have been so bad if the music was this.


 
pfffffffff, original dungeon music.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> pfffffffff, original dungeon music.


It may not be a great song, but it helped create the atmosphere, which I think is very important in games. In my opinion, Phantom Hourglass felt dull because the music and world was dull.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It may not be a great song, but it helped create the atmosphere, which I think is very important in games. In my opinion, Phantom Hourglass felt dull because the music and world was dull.


 It also seemed pretty straightforward. I can't remember much about the game though. It's been a while since I've played it


----------



## azurethedragon (Jul 14, 2010)

> It may not be a great song, but it helped create the atmosphere, which I think is very important in games.


same thoughts here.  music can really help a moment!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It also seemed pretty straightforward. I can't remember much about the game though. It's been a while since I've played it


All Zelda games are pretty linear. Or at least they're intended to be. I don't see that as a problem with games though. I thought about the Ocean Temple, but it did have a lot of portals, shortcuts and secrets. So I'm thinking that the actual gameplay and level design was pretty good.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It may not be a great song, but it helped create the atmosphere, which I think is very important in games. In my opinion, Phantom Hourglass felt dull because the music and world was dull.


 
 Still, hearing that music play (the orig from the first Zelda) on a fine-tuned piano BY A PIANIST (none of this shitty audio YT bullshit) gives me massive chills.

I thought I heard Skward Sword wasnt fininshed? Isn't that why it was so bugy?


----------



## azurethedragon (Jul 14, 2010)

> I thought I heard Skward Sword wasnt fininshed? Isn't that why it was so bugy?


 
i thought the people said that they needed to finish/create a few more dungeons


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> All Zelda games are pretty linear. Or at least they're intended to be. I don't see that as a problem with games though. I thought about the Ocean Temple, but it did have a lot of portals, shortcuts and secrets. So I'm thinking that the actual gameplay and level design was pretty good.


Pretty much I guess



			
				8-bit said:
			
		

> I thought I heard Skward Sword wasnt fininshed? Isn't that why it was so bugy?


I actually heard the reason why the game seemed buggy during the demo at E3 was because they were having some sort of interference during


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 14, 2010)

azurethedragon said:


> i thought the people said that they needed to finish/create a few more dungeons


 
oh. Still, this pastel (?) style.... love it. Okami was pretty, I think SS ( D:> ) looks pretty, too


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Pff, Oracle of Ages was better.





SirRob said:


> Interesting puzzles > Generic combat


Generic combat with interesting items to dick around with > Generic puzzles

Also, Ages has shitty music and boring dungeons


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Wouldn't have been so bad if the music was this.


I can feel my brain melting all over again . . . damned floors 25-29....

But totally awesome in retrospect.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Generic combat with interesting items to dick around with > Generic puzzles
> 
> Also, Ages has shitty music and boring dungeons


What? Ages had a lot better music.


Stratadrake said:


> I can feel my brain melting all over again . . . damned floors 25-29....
> 
> But totally awesome in retrospect.


That section's one of my favorite dungeons in the series.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What? Ages had a lot better music.
> That section's one of my favorite dungeons in the series.


Nope, Sorry


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Nope, Sorry


Aww man, you got me there.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Aww man, you got me there.


And this, And that

And  also this

good tunes


----------



## Shico (Jul 14, 2010)

When I compare this to Windwaker and OoT....I think it is the lack of detail and texture and the derpy look of the monsters that is making me cringe with Skyward Sword and I do hope some changes are made. (also the tons of big colorful fiary shrooms are a little too corny for my taste)


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

Mhhhh the style of the New Zelda isnt that worse.....

Compared to Wind Waker they also made a Improvement in my view with the Manga Style of the Game but i heard a few days ago a friend crying about the game.He said 



> WHY IS HE WEARING HIS SWORD IN THE RIGHT HAND ?!?!?!? HE'S CALLED LINK AND NOT RIGHT!!!!


Dunno what to say to that xD but it made meh laugh xD

Anyway i hope they will release more information about it and I "Hope" that they will confirm the online Mode...

Four Swords was the Only Zelda game that was multiplayer game and probably it would be nice to play the story along with some friends...

But i guess this wouldnt be that easy, otherwise they have to make the riddles a bit different to the solo mode :/ 

teamplay boss fight, NEED IT
Riddles that are based on more players ? I WANT IT !


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 14, 2010)

Keroku said:


> Mhhhh the style of the New Zelda isnt that worse.....
> 
> Compared to Wind Waker they also made a Improvement in my view with the Manga Style of the Game but i heard a few days ago a friend crying about the game.He said
> 
> ...


 
WW was semi-Multiplayer, Tingle FTW :V


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> WW was semi-Multiplayer, Tingle FTW :V


 
mhhhhhh dunno if i can agree with that :/ 
it was mhhh strange it showed secret items in dungeons it was like a little compass that you had next to ya

I wouldnt say that it was realy a multiplayer more like a extra gadget ? 

Oh wait GO GO GADGET TINGLE CONNECTION !!!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

That function reminded me of painting the moogles in FF Crystal Chronicles. and then hooking a gameboy up to them.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2010)

Keroku said:


> Mhhhh the style of the New Zelda isnt that worse.....
> 
> Compared to Wind Waker they also made a Improvement in my view with the Manga Style of the Game but i heard a few days ago a friend crying about the game.He said
> 
> ...


I think I read somewhere that you can switch what hand Link uses.

Also, no multiplayer puzzles please. I don't like controlling four different Links at once.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

i still find it hilarious that people think link's name is Zelda.


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think I read somewhere that you can switch what hand Link uses.
> 
> Also, no multiplayer puzzles please. I don't like controlling four different Links at once.


 
I dont mean that you as solo player have to controle 4 links :O wow you got so many arms ? can you pass me one

I just thought it would be a bit funnier if the riddles are different compared to solo
and if necessary then only online mode so that the *online* dungeons are different to the solo dungeons

So that if your playing solo you get riddles that you can handle alone and if your online playing with friends that you have to clear the riddles together

but thats kinda double work for the producers

//EDIT//

Offline Gameplay - 1 Player *based dungeon*
Online Gameplay - 2-4 Player *based dungeon*

to make it a bit short dunno if its viaable from da crap dat i wrote :<


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That section's one of my favorite dungeons in the series.


I know.  But it took me forever per floor to clear it, so when I was finally _done_ I had to just . . . take a major sigh of relief, save & quit so I could pick the pieces of my brain back up off the floor. That's NEVER happened to me in a Zelda game before (the close second being levels 7 & 8 from the original Second Quest), and in retrospect, I love it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> i still find it hilarious that people think link's name is Zelda.


 Do you punch people who do that?


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Do you punch people who do that?


 
:< maybe *laugh*
Nah thats not realy a reason to punch someone for *lol*


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

Keroku said:


> :< maybe *laugh*
> Nah thats not realy a reason to punch someone for *lol*


 Yes it is


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yes it is


 
>.< noooeeeezzzzzzz *laughs in the background*


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2010)

Keroku said:


> I dont mean that you as solo player have to controle 4 links :O wow you got so many arms ? can you pass me one


Only said that because I wouldn't have anyone to control the other Links with. Online cooperative play could work, but I really don't see Zelda going in that direction.





Stratadrake said:


> I know.  But it took me forever per floor to clear it, so when I was finally _done_ I had to just . . . take a major sigh of relief, save & quit so I could pick the pieces of my brain back up off the floor. That's NEVER happened to me in a Zelda game before (the close second being levels 7 & 8 from the original Second Quest), and in retrospect, I love it.


Never happened to me either. I'd like more dungeons to be like that. Ones that really make you feel accoplished when you complete it.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> i still find it hilarious that people think link's name is Zelda.


 
God, I hate that. It's even worse with pokemon.


 "Hey whatcha doin'?"

"*Playin' Pokemon*."

Ohhhhh, Pokeeeeemanz? I heerd of dat!"

"*It's pronounced Po-kay-mahn*."

"Pokeemanz?"

"*pokemon*"

"Pokee-"

"*pok-kay*"

"How 'bout that Piplup?" 

"*...*"

>:I


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> God, I hate that. It's even worse with pokemon.
> 
> 
> "Hey whatcha doin'?"
> ...



+1 *laugh*

I thought its Pokesmon >D


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 14, 2010)

Keroku said:


> mhhhhhh dunno if i can agree with that :/
> it was mhhh strange it showed secret items in dungeons it was like a little compass that you had next to ya
> 
> I wouldnt say that it was realy a multiplayer more like a extra gadget ?
> ...


 
Which is why I said SEMI-multiplayer :V


----------



## Keroku (Jul 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Which is why I said SEMI-multiplayer :V


 
*grml* okay, i accept that :>

*The Legend of Zelda: The Skyward Sword will be out in 2011.*

I also saw in a other news side that the Japan release will be at the end of 2010 *X-mas gifts yay ^_^*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 15, 2010)

I've still yet to play a Zelda or Link game - I've seen one played, but it just looks so terrible.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 15, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I've still yet to play a Zelda or Link game - I've seen one played, but it just looks so terrible.


You best be trollin', boy.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You best be trollin', boy.


 
Ahhh, nope. For once, I'm totally up front. The games I've seen played just look terrible. Though I do enjoy playing as link in SSB/M.


----------



## Keroku (Jul 15, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Though I do enjoy playing as link in SSB/M.


 
*YAY* Wich one, wich one toon or normal ?!?!? ^_^

*lulz, sorry for beeing so excited about that but i love it to fight against mah friend...and hez realy gooz with Link :O*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 15, 2010)

Keroku said:


> *YAY* Wich one, wich one toon or normal ?!?!? ^_^
> *lulz, sorry for beeing so excited about that but i love it to fight against mah friend...and hez realy gooz with Link :O*



Well Toon didn't exist in SSB, but in M, I play both. I'm good with neither.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I've still yet to play a Zelda or Link game -  I've seen one played, but it just looks so terrible.


 
I officially don't know you anymore.  Now get outta my lawn!



Lastdirewolf said:


> Well Toon didn't exist in SSB, but in M, I play both. I'm good with neither.


 
Too bad Toon didn't exist in Melee either.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I officially don't know you anymore.  Now get outta my lawn!
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Toon didn't exist in Melee either.


 
*Young* link, whatever. Same thing to me - 'Cause I couldn't care less!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> *Young* link, whatever. Same thing to me - 'Cause I couldn't care less!


 
Sure, because they look so alike ='D


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sure, because they look so alike ='D


 
I haven't played either game since Brawl came out, and I've never played a Zelda game, so forgive my lack of giving a crap - And my inability to differentiate two characters I know nothing about, and because of the bad graphics, do look similar in my head; from my memory. 

So don't act so high and mighty :v


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks like they got the designers of Pride Week to pick the colour scheme, tee hee, it all looks so gay.
Now link looks even more gay XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It looks like they got the designers of Pride Week to pick the colour scheme, tee hee, it all looks so gay.
> Now link looks even more gay XD


??????


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> ??????


 It's all super colouful O_O
It's like a moving rainbow.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It's all super colouful O_O
> It's like a moving rainbow.


 
Stop drugs and/or buy glasses.

Problem solved.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Stop drugs and/or buy glasses.
> 
> Problem solved.


 Neither of those things will help any, THC courses through my veins, and my small fat storage has a bit in it too.
It won't help, but it is very colourful and gay looking. :3


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 16, 2010)

Keroku said:


> +1 *laugh*
> 
> I thought its Pokesmon >D


 

 I see what you're doin'. >:I


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 16, 2010)

Cartoonish with a serious undertone..




I liked TP. It had moves you could do and the color remained duller, giving it more of a serious undertone. :>

I also like the environments it took you too!

Skyward Sword seems like it will be another OoT.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 16, 2010)

I liked all 3 of the gameboy incarnations personally.

Well ok Oracle of Ages was better than Seasons but that's just me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I liked all 3 of the gameboy incarnations personally.
> 
> Well ok Oracle of Ages was better than Seasons but that's just me.


Never played LA, But Seasons was _way_ better than Ages.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Never played LA, But Seasons was _way_ better than Ages.


 
Blasphemy, psh.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Never played LA, But Seasons was _way_ better than Ages.


They were both great. [/discussion]


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 16, 2010)

I liked seasons more. It was all fun controlling the seasons to open new paths.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Blasphemy, psh.


Generic combat with interesting items to dick around with > Generic puzzles

Also, Ages has shitty music and boring dungeons


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Generic combat with interesting items to dick around with > Generic puzzles
> 
> Also, Ages has shitty music and boring dungeons


 
But Ages has time paradoxes & plot holes D=


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> But Ages has time paradoxes & plot holes D=



And a gay harp.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And a gay harp.


I wanna play with Link's long, hard rod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(of seasons)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wanna play with Link's long, hard rod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But, Link's fourth sword in ALTTP is waaaay longer!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 16, 2010)

http://3dnes.blogspot.com/
interesting


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wanna play with Link's long, hard rod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Not funny.

The kid was like 12(?) in that game.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Not funny.
> 
> The kid was like 12(?) in that game.


You're right, that was just wrong. Besides, I'd rather play with yours instead. â™¥

Uh... So apparently Link falling off the cliff at the end of the trailer was an important plot point. Link lives in a land above Hyrule, called Skyloft. Here's hoping there won't be any Ooccas there.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right, that was just wrong. Besides, I'd rather play with yours instead. â™¥
> 
> So apparently link falling off the cliff at the end of the trailer was an important plot point. Link apparently lives in a land above Hyrule, called Skyloft. Here's hoping there won't be anny Ooccas there.


 
Ooccas are plain creepy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right, that was just wrong. Besides, I'd rather play with yours instead. â™¥


If that would happen, I would smash your hands into dust


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> If that would happen, I would smash your hands into dust


It'd be worth it. â™¥ â™¥ â™¥ 


Ibuuyk said:


> Ooccas are plain creepy.


I wonder what the big creepy thing of this game will be...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It'd be worth it. â™¥ â™¥ â™¥
> I wonder what the big creepy thing of this game will be...


 
Oocca Queen?

As in, Oocca + Mother


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 2, 2011)

New Trailer


----------



## Lukar (Mar 2, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I wonder what the big creepy thing of this game will be...


 
David Bowie, apparently.


----------



## LLiz (Mar 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> New Trailer


 
Lookin good!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh hey look, it seems that the main villain is a gay emo fairy... this will be interesting...


Lukar said:


> David Bowie, apparently.


I don't see it...


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 10, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> New Trailer



I'm sure by now everyone knows what happens if you play the Skyward Sword theme backwards http://youtu.be/rZwbchA4Hw4  Very clever of them.  Was this a little wink to the fans or something more


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 11, 2011)

I watched the new E3 trailer, and Zelda looks absolutely ridiculous! What the hell, Nintendo!


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 11, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> I'm sure by now everyone knows what happens if you play the Skyward Sword theme backwards http://youtu.be/rZwbchA4Hw4 Very clever of them. Was this a little wink to the fans or something more




Oh my God! That's amazing! I lol'd,and cried, and had a nerdgasm (my word, don't steal it).


----------



## Kibu (Jun 12, 2011)

I really want this game... WW was my favorite and I just love the cel shadded graphics


----------



## Crownflame (Jun 12, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> I'm sure by now everyone knows what happens if you play the Skyward Sword theme backwards http://youtu.be/rZwbchA4Hw4  Very clever of them.  Was this a little wink to the fans or something more



All the music in Zelda is just based off of previous music from Zelda (compare Ilia's theme, Midna's theme and Zelda's lullaby for example- all based on the same melodies). 

I'm not surprised by this at all. In fact, I'm surprised there hasn't been more stuff like this popping up (since some of the key melodies in the series are just reversed versions of other tunes, anyway).

Wow, I haven't been on my Zelda kick for ages but... watching that trailer....

MUUUUUSSSSTTT..... PLAAAAYYYYYY.....

I think it looks like a great combo of WW and TP. I actually loved WW with a burning passion- TP was a bit too dark and complex for me (and most of the music tracks were a bit grating to me, compared with those of pretty much any other Zelda title), though it certainly could make you feel heroic. 

I approve of the experimentation with style. No two Links were meant to be alike, anyway. I think something with a quirky sense of humor really suits the series, and I think they've managed to do some beautiful, lifelike work with the cel-shaded styles.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 12, 2011)

nharmonia said:


> Zelda looks absolutely ridiculous! What the hell, Nintendo!


That's because she's a moe.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2011)

I remember being pretty upset when they announced Wind Waker and how Toon Link looked.
But then I bought the game, and the entire thing is a work of art, which I adore. He looks great in his own environment, but compared to OoT Link, of course he looks goofy.

I think once you PLAY the game and get used to how the entire world looks, you'll wonder what the problem was.

Fox McCloud's new (odd, cat-like) look? People have got over that, too.

EDIT: Also, didn't Nintendo say Skyward Sword was going to completely change the way you play Zelda..? Yeah man, Wiimote...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 12, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> I remember being pretty upset when they announced Wind Waker and how Toon Link looked.
> But then I bought the game, and the entire thing is a work of art, which I adore. He looks great in his own environment, but compared to OoT Link, of course he looks goofy.
> 
> I think once you PLAY the game and get used to how the entire world looks, you'll wonder what the problem was.
> ...


 
i find it funny how many people complained how bright and colorful the wind waker looked. but in my opinion zelda HAS to be like that! it has always been a very colorful series! look at a link to the past for example, it doesnt get any more colorful than that^^

and yeah, i loved the wind waker. i would totally buy an HD remake of that game if they release it for the next console (and if id buy the wii u which im really not sure about)!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 12, 2011)

I must be getting old because there hasn't been one thing about Skyward Sword that has taken my interest.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2011)

See, they already made Ghirahim's taunt for SSBU.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


>


 
What the fuck


----------



## SirRob (Jun 19, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> What the fuck


You must be new to Zelda.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 19, 2011)

Link's eyes are pretty.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 19, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


>


 
So totally getting this now.
[sub]Like i wasn't already fanboying it up already[/sub]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2011)

According to OoT 3D's 25th Anniversary mini booklet, Skyward Sword is coming over here in fall 2011.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2011)

38 days left


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 13, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> *Oracle of Ages was better than Seasons*


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 13, 2011)

Ages did have the Gold Luck ring. That and the Green ring were the only ones I normally used.


----------

